# Applying large amount of Potassium at once



## justiceorjustus (Oct 2, 2018)

I received my soil tests back and spoke with someone at the lab. They recommended I put down 2.5lbs / 1k of K all at once. That would be about 4.16lbs / 1k of 0-0-60. However, reading some of the other posts, it seems many don't agree with such a big adjustment at once. Anyone know of any articles or videos on this?

Here's what I found:
Effect of High Potassium Rates on Turf and Soil Tests
From their site - they even mention doing 6.8 to 9.1 lb of K per 1,000 to crops at once.

What do you all think?

My tests:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Most of the university articles recommend 1lb/ksqft. The question is what is the benefit of going at a higher rate? Your K is in a decent range.


----------



## justiceorjustus (Oct 2, 2018)

g-man said:


> Most of the university articles recommend 1lb/ksqft. The question is what is the benefit of going at a higher rate? Your K is in a decent range.


Do you have any links? I'm interested in reading more--I'm still new to all of this. I remember your answer from my other post and understand that its sufficient, but I'm interested in getting it within the normal range on the tests.

My question is will putting down too much at once be hurtful? Will it be a waste if I don't spread out the applications?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm at work right now. I did a quick Google search

https://www.bookstore.ksre.ksu.edu/pubs/mf2311.pdf

Large quantities of anything have the risk of a large swing of pH in the soil as it moves thru the soil. Drinking a bottle of bourbon might be bad for you if you do it in one night, vs one year.


----------



## LivItWell (Apr 5, 2019)

Maybe with a few friends, Pappy 15 yr. Family Reserve goes down well in one enjoyable night.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

You read the test wrong. They didnt recommend applying it all at once, they recommended a cumulative application.

Don't apply more than 1 lb per K at once in a month, and avoid times the application may exacerbate other issues.


----------



## RichS (Jan 28, 2019)

I've always limited SOP to 2 lbs/k, so 1 lb K/k, per treatment, and spread them 45-60 days apart.

The linked research does indeed indicate no damage/downside to applications much larger than what you need, so I suppose it;'s just personal preference that would keep me from doing it. The second link refers to rates at "up to" 2.5lbs K,/k but gives "caution not to apply more than" just under 1lb K/k.

Even if they specifically told you that by phone, I'd spread it out over time to be safe. Your levels are low, but not so low that some type of emergency treatment is needed,, IMHO.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

They posted an old study from MSU that shows it is safe, but I would still apply it at a 1lb K/M rate.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Other than to cure impatience, there's no advantage and there are possible detriments.


----------

